# alan



## alan (Mar 13, 2009)

i would like to know whether its possible to keep keyhole cihlids with pearl catfish


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

remember that there other fish in this tank. The other cichlids would fight. I wouldnt put any other fish in. 

They are both peaceful so they would probably get along, except when the cichlids are mating. Dont forget to tell others that this is 125L or about 33 gallons.

Hope this helps 

BTW: you remind me of... um ... me


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm lost. How do you know this SAF?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

since i am kind of a novice;i need to know what a pearl catfish is..i have never heard of them..

cac...stripe knows everything there is to know about fish and the people that keep them..lol


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

i was in chat with him. A pearl cat is a Mystus species. he asked me because he has another pair of cichlids, a denison barb, 2 rosy barbs, 2 pearl cats, 6 tetras (Forget the type), and he wants 2 keyholes.

Hope this helps


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok, not familiar with the pearl cat, but you need to beef up the rosy barbs to 6ish at least to have a good school. I'm not familiar with keyholes, but i would suggest in a 33g only 1 pair of cichlids (i could be wrong though).


----------

